

Duuble: microblogging diary - liu3hao
http://duuble.com

======
jorangreef
Well done on shipping. Here are some things that can be improved:

1\. Increase the font-size from 13px to 16px and set line-height 24px to make
the type friendly.

2\. Increase the height of your input fields and buttons to 28px to make them
easier to focus and click on.

3\. For the diary image on your front page, show a diary that has something
written in it. Even better, show a screenshot of a Duuble diary.

4\. Combine "First name" and "Last name" fields into "Your Name" for better
internationalization and less visual elements / tabbing.

5\. Move the "Tweet" button away from your sign up form to top right of the
page. Use the official Twitter button. People are used to it.

6\. The "Read more about Duuble" button should be a link not a button.

~~~
liu3hao
Woah, that's quite a list. Thanks though!

~~~
iaskwhy
The "tweet" button is completely out of place, I guess some people can fill
all the inputs and click on it by mistake.

~~~
mkopinsky
Agreed about the Tweet button.

Also, consider renaming the location dropdown to "Timezone/Country", and
either auto-populating it based on IP or using a "Please select item." Don't
autopopulate with some obscure location where almost none of your users live.

------
datawalke
First Impression: For some reason, unless I can see an example of exactly what
this looks like / a demo I can't see myself signing up.

Signing up was fairly quick. However making my first post was a little
troublesome: Hitting the "enter" button when didn't seem to post anything. The
overall feel here feels less like a diary and more like a self-contained
twitter feed. I think it's the atmosphere of the application that is throwing
me off the most.

Congrats on shipping a product though! I'll continue to try it out.

~~~
liu3hao
Thanks for the feedback! We'll try to add a working demo, or at least some
screenshots! For the UI, we'll tweak it a bit too!

------
eegilbert
A communications scholar at Cornell named Lee Humphreys has a paper under
review that compares Twitter to 18th century diaries. Apparently, it was
common practice for people (mostly women) to keep short accounts of daily life
in their journals. Every six months, they swapped the diaries with their
friends and family. The Twitter of the 18th century. Old is new again.

~~~
ddw
A friend of mine found once such book from 1932. It's pretty amazing and she
has fittingly been posting some of it on Tumblr:
<http://someoldbooks.tumblr.com/tagged/diary>

A lot of walking down the street!

------
maxjaderberg
I think a demo is definitely needed on the homepage to convert signups.

Design wise, just be careful with using such light grey text on white
background, as you can barely read some things. For example, the "bars" layout
is unreadable on my screen unless you hover over a post.

------
crazydiamond
Interesting. I wanted to __edit __a post in order to add a tag. Unable to
edit. Also, why not use the same tag format as twitter since people will be
used to that.

Is there any API so I can send feeds through command-line. I already have a
bash script called "whatidid" which logs to a text file and mails the file to
my gmail account. I could push it to duuble.

------
mhd
Are metal umlauts the new left out vowels for Web 2.x? Will we see "flickr"
renamed to "flïckër"?

~~~
liu3hao
Well, it's not really an 'ü', we are officially 'Duuble', not 'Düüble'. The
dots above the 'u's are meant to complete the smiling faces :)

~~~
mhd
Well, I'm German. We do umlauts, we don't do smiles…

;)

------
sathishmanohar
Sorry for being negative. I would say its bad design.

Why does a daily dairy site has to be like twitter? Yours is a original
concept. Pour some thoughts into it and come up with original design. :)

------
mhd
Is the lack of nicknames intentional? Sure, for a private diary I don't need
to see "xxCuteHoneyPiexx" in the browser, but one might prefer to "blug" as
that instead of "Deborah.Jingleheimer".

~~~
liu3hao
Yeah, we did not really include nicknames, just first and last name. You could
change your first and last name under Settings to your preferred name. If
enough users want an additional option of a nickname, we could add that in the
future

~~~
mhd
Considering the current Google+ brouhaha and the target demographics, I'd
recommend something like that.

Also, having a bookmarklet for a pop up version of the "Just Post" page might
be quite neat.

------
akarambir
aren't there any username? So that i can go to my blug by
<http://duuble.com/username>

------
zoom
I like lots.

------
shpoonj
Scoured the front page.

Still have no idea what this is.

~~~
jh3
Is it not obvious that it is an online diary?

